# ''damage Inc.'' :clown Head



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Using a Metallica song titled ''Damage Inc.'' as inspiration, I decided to create a gnarly looking clown head and name it ''Damage Inc.''


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

For final touches I stuck a couple nails across the top of his head and used a glue gun to form ripped skin across his lower jaw.I also used a small can of great stuff foam to form his ''gushing'' left eyeball.





















Lastly I accented everything with red spraypaint to add a blood splatter effect and filled in the mouth with black spraypaint.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's disgustingly creepy!
Not my style, but good job nonetheless!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The side of the face near the mouth is GNARLY!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Good job but if Lar's sees this you're probably going to be hearing from his lawyers advising you change the name. 

If you do, you may want to further protect yourself by sending them a disclaimer saying that any resemblance of this prop to any real or fictious greedy, spoiled rock star named Lars is purely unintentional.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Good job but if Lar's sees this you're probably going to be hearing from his lawyers advising you change the name.
> 
> If you do, you may want to further protect yourself by sending them a disclaimer saying that any resemblance of this prop to any real or fictious greedy, spoiled rock star named Lars is purely unintentional.


That's too funny


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is creepy ... and cool too!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

pretty creepy!(crap more killer clowns)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"For final touches I stuck a couple nails across the top of his head and used a glue gun to form ripped skin across his lower jaw."

Another brilliant use of HOT GLUE!  Lookin' really good, dude!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hetfield and the Boys would be proud!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Hetfield and the Boys would be proud!


Thanks Dixie,I'm an extremely big Metallica fan.How about you?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sick!!!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

That is so disturbing! Great work, scariest clown I've ever seen.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

God I hate killer clowns. You did a great job on it though - just do not send it to my house!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, I personally love it. It has a very cool style about it!!! One of the coolest clown props I have seen, really!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Great job and great song!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

okay, after seeing this I changed my mind on the Secret Reaper. I said I would love anything I get. DO NOT SEND ME THIS!!!! I will have nightmares if you do. Great prop. I hate clowns.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! I love this so much!!! Outstanding work, it looks really, really cool.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Marrow said:


> Wow! I love this so much!!! Outstanding work, it looks really, really cool.


Thanks Marrow! Glad you like it:jol:


----------

